# Cheap heavy cream at Costco



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow I bought heavy cream at Costco for $1.97 per half gallon yesterday.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I buy that during November and December for Holiday cooking. And for entertaining. Otherwise, it's too much cream for me to use up. 

It is pasteurized though which isn't desirable for some applicataions.

Phil


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

ok, now I'm curious - - phatch mentioned that the heavy cream kuan got was pasturized and not desireable for all applications. Isn't all cream and cow's milk bought at a grocery store pasturized?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Generally yes. I should clarify that most mainstream cream is "super-pasteurized" to give it a longer shelf-life. So it's more cooked than pasteurized cream used to be creating a different flavor and it is tougher to whip to the same volume.

You can still find cream that is not ultra-pasteurized and where cream is the focus, that's a better choice.

Phil


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'll admit to having purchased cream from a dairy farmer -- now talk about non-pasturized :lips:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Just to confuse the issue here in the uk, we buy sngle, whipping and double. Where does heavy come in? Can anyone shed light? (lost in translation)

I didnt know you could buy un-pasteurised cream unless you lived near a cow. (One of my clients qualifies, but i dont think that counts)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's all about percentages of fat. Double is about the same as heavy as I recall. Wikipedia has the percentages listed under Cream I bet.


Phil


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I beleive the butterfat in heavy cream carried at costco is 40%. I find it keeps 3+/- even after opening.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*I find it keeps 3+/- even after opening.*

Ummm...

would that be hours, days, weeks, months? 

Thanks

Mike


----------

